#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Bhubaneswar 2012 Placement Information

## vipul_chaudhary

This year IIT Bhubaneshwar started its Placementss for the First Batch Students. Sources say that IIT Bhubaneswar cannot a reach a target of Offering 50 % Placements for the Students Applied for Placements.

As Per the Details given by the IIT Bhubaneswar Placements Officer a Total of 94 Students are eligible for the First Batch from IITBBS in 2012. The Packages offered in Placements are also very less when compared to other New IITs. The Placements Statistics Up to December 2011 is as Given Below:
*
IIT Bhubaneswar Placements Key Statistics 2011-2012 :*
Total Number of Students Eligible for Placements : 94Total Number of Students Placed : 40 (Till December 19th 2011)Highest Salary Offered in IIT BBS is : Rs 7.5 Lakh Per Annum*
IIT Bhubaneswar Placements Statistics ( Up to Dec ) :
*
*S.No*
*Company Name*
*Offers Made*

1
Caterpillar
1

2
Tata Consultancy Services TCS
2

3
Deloitte
7

4
Infosys
5

5
Flipkart
5

6
Samsung
8

7
Altair Engineering
2

8
Tata Motors
2

9
Tata Consulting Engineers
2

10
Other Companies
6


Total
40








  Similar Threads: IIIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2014,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility KITEE 2012 - KIIT Bhubaneswar 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, branches IIIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus facility National Institute of Electronics and Information Technology NIELIT Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile

----------

